# Duplicate settings from one stream 4k to another??



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys,
Anyone know if its possible to duplicate the settings and apps from one Stream 4K to another. I have spent quite a bit of time getting my first device setup exactly the way I want it. I want to setup a second device and would love to simply copy everything from the first one.

Thanks


----------



## rajdori (Jun 12, 2020)

I want to know this as well. My user case is.. to re-install the same apps and settings once I reset it.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------

